# Smoked Lobster, Brown Rice Spaghetti & Pablano Sauce!!!!



## leah elisheva (Jul 18, 2015)

Happy Saturday to All!

I smoked an 11.2 pound lobster today, wrapped up some smoked meat to bring to a pal; and here's what is delivered with the rest...

I used up some odds and ends which included Pablano  peppers and oddly made my sauce VERY HOT once red pepper flakes and garlic and chives and black pepper were added too - and onion!

Anyway, some wheat-free brown rice spaghetti and smoked Chardonnay sea salt and avocado oil made plating pretty wonderful as well!

The smoked tomalley is creamy and warm and amazing!

Even fin and leg meat existed at this size!

The other meat was soft and succulent and it all was a treat!

Smoked on low heat with hickory chips on my humble POS (your name not mine, as I only learned that phrase here and was then mortified that such was the exact smoker I have albeit the same one that has cranked out some pretty fabulous meals and so I am grateful) but yes, on my little Brinkmann humble gas smoker and for 45 minutes, such was the result...

Delicious stuff!

And thanks for sharing in my lunch - paired with lots of Pinot Grigio!!!

Cheers and happy weekend to all! Make it the best weekend yet! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 18, 2015


----------



## bear55 (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks awesome as usual Leah.  How much did you pay for that big boy?

Richard


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 18, 2015)

Mamma Mia Leah. We always complain here about briskets not fitting the smoker but I never thought one could run out of smoker space for lobster. Awesome.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you tons* Atomicsmoke!*

Yes, amazing that cramming this guy on the smoker worked! On my tiny little and ancient machine! This goes to show that the equipment is secondary to good ingredients!

The tomalley was creamy and the meat soft and succulent with plenty of smoky flavor! Thank you tons!!!

And *Bear55! *Thank you too! I paid 89 dollars for this animal, which, here, for that size, (and hard shell), is considered a good deal.

Happy weekend to all!!! And here is to hot tomalley!!!!! Delicious stuff!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 18, 2015)

OH - and it was pouring rain through some of this!

And so, this is how we roll, in the Live Free Or Die state, when a rainy day comes along!

OK, happy all!

Sending great cheer your way!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That's a lot of Tasty Meat There!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Biggest Crawdad I've ever seen!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nothing like Lobster!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job, Leah!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks so much *Bear!!!*

This was a treat and so good smoked (better than grilled) as that urban myth about "the bigger it is, the tougher it is," is really WRONG! The meat was baby soft, the tomalley was creamy, and even when a little liquid poured out of shells, it was edible liquid and sweet!

Really fun! Thanks for being part of my spaghetti luncheon!!!!! Cheers and happy weekend to you and all the bears!!!!! - Leah


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow, that meal looks awesome Leah !  I cannot get over the size of that lobster, that's a big un !  Nice smoke !   Thumbs Up


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you so much *Justin!*

This yielded a lot of meat! A bag is wrapped up to bring to a friend, and I ate much of it while shucking and gulping juices and eating up the tomalley!

But it was lovely! Really fun!

Thank you for chiming in!!!! And happy Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jul 18, 2015)

Holy moley that looks fantastic. I love lobster but we don't get much around here. Heck that thing would have cost several hundred dollars around these here parts.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jul 18, 2015)

And BTW, I love how you plate everything family style. Its so festive and social.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks very much *TBRTT1!*

Yes, I think that about $8 a pound (give or take) when getting into these larger sea pigs, is fair and balanced! It was a rare treat and fun to do!

And thank you on plating! I always say that my actual COOKING is very simpleton - only a few ingredients used, a bit of oil, sea salt, pepper, fresh herbs etc., and the same ensemble almost every time I eat - but then when 'arranging' comes, I get so excited and thus need a badge or a cape or a "Power Arranger" outfit indeed! Smiles. Very fun!

Thanks for such nice words! Cheers and happy weekend!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jul 19, 2015)

8 bucks a pound ,for real? 
Jesus ,Joseph & Mary that's cheap. If I could find our version of that guy here he would be $200+ Aussie,easy.
Our dollar getting belted down to 70 cents US .
Great looking spread, here we boil them,grill them or stir fry .
Cold here & you are rocking a green bikini. Snow down to 800m in the mountains west of Sydney.
I am down the coast ,had dinner with one of the local pole & trap fisherman. Fish prices very strong.
If I can find him tomorrow I will show him your post.
Have a great summer.


----------



## moikel (Jul 19, 2015)

Correction $275 easy.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes Mick, I too find that to be such a deal, and for so much meat in these! I brought a friend 2 meals worth, and froze some myself, and gorged like a bear yesterday too! Delicious stuff!

And weather wise, we expect 90 degrees today and tomorrow! It's warm alright! But after the epic snow season i cannot complain about heat at all! Bring it on!

Have fun with the fishermen!!!! And thanks for great comments too! This was tasty indeed! I send good Cheer!!!!!!


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 19, 2015)

Tasty looking bug. How is the brown rice pasta? My daughter's going more gluten free and is curious. Any cooking tips on pasta with an al dente finish. I agree also that finish plating is just as important. Looked like a memorable meal.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks so much *Wimpy69!*

The brown rice pasta is superb and VERY al dente! I make sure to check it at 6 minutes as not to over cook and I NEVER rinse my pasta, just simply drain it and then start adding my plating accoutrements (usually oil, herbs, sea salt & pepper); but the blended pastas out there are not so great. (The combos are either laden with inflammatory foods like corn and white rice, OR they get soggy, or have quinoa which is bloating, despite how trendy it is).

Quinoa and kale, and "green juice" or liquid breakfasts, seem to have quite the jet setter following but don't wow me on any level, and the quinoa adds "padding" or a layer of fat around the middle, and I far prefer AMARANTH as a gluten free grain, and the brown rice pasta, and then black rice and red rice, if eating plain rice.

Anyway, I hope that helps!

Many thanks! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks for the cook time. She's buying some LiveGFree pasta today ,along with some basil from garden, and is going to try a pesto later today. Not up on the trendy Veggie Boy, (Woody/Cheers), stuff either. Fried Kale, yes-Kale on the rocks, i'll pass. Have a great day.













20150719_123920.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Jul 19, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 19, 2015)

LE, Awesome looking meal !!!!!


----------



## gary s (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow !!!   I knew that was you when I read "Smoked Lobster"  I know that had to be great, Your pics just keep getting better and better. Lobster is my wife's favorite food group.







Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you so much Crazymoon! And thanks too Gary! I like how your wife thinks!
And Wimpy69 you cracked me up with the "kale on the rocks" bit! Agreed! Hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## b-one (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks great! I love you called it a sea pig that's great!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you tons b-one! Yes here is to sea pigs indeed!!! I love giant portions and huge fish etc.! So fun!

Happy new week! Cheers!!!!!


----------



## xray (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh my that's a lot of lobster!! 

If you need help finishing that, let me know. One of my talents is being able to eat my weight in lobster and crab!!!! Lol!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you XRay! I think I have that same trait although I manage to do such with all food as well! Happy new week!!!!!!! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------

